# Origin: Rückerstattung von Spielpreis bei Nichtgefallen



## MaxFalkenstern (20. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin: Rückerstattung von Spielpreis bei Nichtgefallen * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin: Rückerstattung von Spielpreis bei Nichtgefallen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Klingt gut. Ob da Steam und Co. da mitziehen werden ?


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ob da Steam und Co. da mitziehen werden ?


 Nö.

Wobei diese Rückerstattung auf meiner Prioritätenliste bei digitalen Inhalten ganz weit unten ist!


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2013)

> Was haltet ihr von dem Verstoß von Electronic Arts?



Verstoß? hm ... 

Finde ich eigentlich ganz gut - nur könnte man ja theoritisch das Game durchzocken und sich dann die Kohle wieder holen?
24 Stunden hat man ja Frist, wenn man das Spiel bereits gestartet hat. Oder schauen die auch, wie lange man das Spiel gespielt hat?
Hängt halt auch immer vom Spiel ab ob man es in der Zeit schaffen würde ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

Klingt ja ganz nett, ist aber glaube ich kein Service denn man diesem Bereich braucht. 
Für mich wird Origin dadurch jedenfalls nicht interessanter, habe dort immer noch keinen Account


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. August 2013)

Es ist ja trotzdem ein guter Schritt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verstoß? hm ...
> 
> Finde ich eigentlich ganz gut - nur könnte man ja theoritisch das Game durchzocken und sich dann die Kohle wieder holen?
> 24 Stunden hat man ja Frist, wenn man das Spiel bereits gestartet hat. Oder schauen die auch, wie lange man das Spiel gespielt hat?
> Hängt halt auch immer vom Spiel ab ob man es in der Zeit schaffen würde ^^


 Egoshooter könntest du da locker für lau durchzocken... 
Bei Rollenspielen und anderen zeitfressenden Spielen eher schwer machbar.


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2013)

Ist nett und wäre für mich DIE Gelegenheit man in die neuen FIFA Teile oder so reinzuschauen die mich sonst kalt lassen.

Aber normalerweise kaufe ich mir spiele mit dem Vorwissen daß ich es spielen möchte daß ich mir durch Reviews/Kommentare angeignet habe.


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist nett und wäre für mich DIE Gelegenheit man in die neuen FIFA Teile oder so reinzuschauen die mich sonst kalt lassen.
> 
> Aber normalerweise kaufe ich mir spiele mit dem Vorwissen daß ich es spielen möchte daß ich mir durch Reviews/Kommentare angeignet habe.


 
Ist bei mir eigentlich auch so - wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann bin ich mir meist zu 90% sicher.
Bin ich mir nicht so sicher, hole ich es mir irgendwann in nem Deal, wo es nicht so tragisch ist, wenns mir nicht gefällt oder ich verzichte ganz drauf.

Früher ohne Internet wars schon ein wenig schwieriger sich zu informieren. 
Da war man halt auf die Zeitschriften angewiesen und dennoch gab es genügend Spiele, von denen man nichts gelesen hat.
Da war schon der eine oder andere Fehlkauf dabei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Nützlich ist dieser Geld-zurück-Service hauptsächlich dann, wenn man sich als Neuling an eine Spielemarke wagt, mit der man bis zuletzt nie was am Hut hatte und man selbst trotz ausreichender Vorinfo nicht 100%ig weiss, ob betreffendes genau den persönlichen Geschmack trifft oder eben nicht.

In Zeiten wie heute, wo man kaum noch Demos gewissen Spielen bekommt und nicht selbst probespielen kann, ist das gar ein begrüßenswertes Angebot.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

Man könnte auch einfach eine Demo entwickeln bzw. als Käufer Reviews abwarten ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach eine Demo entwickeln bzw. als Käufer Reviews abwarten ...


 Nenne mir mal allein von diesem Jahr genug Titel, die eine Demo abbekommen haben und die nicht (!) aus der Indieszene stammen.
Das würde eine sehr bescheidene Auslese ergeben. 

Und Reviews sind am Ende auch nur Bewertungen und Meinungen von Dritten. Ob es am Ende auch die eigene Meinung deckt, ergibt sich größtenteils erst durch die Spielpraxis.

Ich habe schließlich auch auf die Tests und Empfehlungen bezüglich "L.A. Noir" gehört... Und wurde enttäuscht. Hier hätte ich gerne von einer Geld-zurück-Garantie Gebrauch gemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2013)

ich denke ehrlich gesagt schon, dass das ein gewaltiger pluspunkt für origin ist.
gut gemacht ea!


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal allein von diesem Jahr genug Titel, die eine Demo abbekommen haben und die nicht (!) aus der Indieszene stammen. Das würde eine sehr bescheidene Auslese ergeben.


Dann bist du auf der falschen Plattform unterwegs ... 

Bei der 360 ( ggf. auch PS3 ) sind Demos noch normal! 



> Und Reviews sind am Ende auch nur Bewertungen und Meinungen von Dritten. Ob es am Ende auch die eigene Meinung deckt, ergibt sich größtenteils erst durch die Spielpraxis.


Stimmt, aber jeder sollte doch ein paar Seiten, Blogs etc. kennen, wo Wertungen / Meinungen mit der eigenen konform sind?! Bei mir war es damals z.B. areagames.de. Deren Wertung, sei es Spiele oder Filme, deckte sich zu 90% mit meinen Wertungen.

Mittlerweile überfliege ich Wertungen nur noch und warte auf Userkommentare. Liest man ~10-15 'ernsthafte' Beiträge zu einem Thema, kann man sich schon ziemlich genau eine Meinung bilden.



> Ich habe schließlich auch auf die Tests und Empfehlungen bezüglich "L.A. Noir" gehört... Und wurde enttäuscht. Hier hätte ich gerne von einer Geld-zurück-Garantie Gebrauch gemacht.


 LA Noire ist das beste Adventure seit langem! Ein würdiger, aber inoffizieller Police Quest Nachfolger!

Du hast einfach keine Ahnung!


----------



## Krushak85 (20. August 2013)

Oha, klingt sehr interessant. Mal schauen, welche Titel dabei sind, die ich mir mal anschauen wollte. Damit ist Origin für mich gleich sehr hoch auf meine Akzeptanzliste gekommen. ich hoffe nur, dass manche das nicht ausnutzen und dann die Spiele durch "Kekse" etc. nicht zum Laufen bringen, obwohl sie das Spiel zurückgegeben haben.


----------



## DBqFetti (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nö.


Das kannst du mit Sicherheit sagen wodurch?



Vordack schrieb:


> Aber normalerweise kaufe ich mir spiele mit dem Vorwissen daß ich es spielen möchte daß ich mir durch Reviews/Kommentare angeignet habe.





golani79 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir eigentlich auch so - wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann bin ich mir meist zu 90% sicher.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach eine Demo entwickeln bzw. als Käufer Reviews abwarten ...


Dieser ganze Review-Wahn existiert doch überhaupt nur weil man nichts zurückgeben kann. Ich habe immer auf EA geschimpft und sie haben nach wie vor einen schlechten Stand bei mir. Aber wenn ich mir die Freiheit herausnehme zu schimpfen, dann muss ich auch anerkennen wenn sie einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung machen. So wie es aussieht versucht EA tatsächlich ein Stück auf den Kunden zuzugehen. Natürlich soll auch das im Endeffekt dazu dienen den Gewinn zu maximieren, aber dieses mal wenigstens durch Attraktivität und nicht durch Gängelung. Außerdem belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann man nicht ausschließen dass Valve nicht versuchen wird den Kunden im Gegenzug auch (und wenn nur kleine) Zugeständnisse zu machen. Und auch wenn es keine Rückgaberecht ist, so kommt vielleicht dann doch bald die Möglichkeit Spiele zu verleihen oder ähnliches. Wer weiß..?

Offtopic:


Rabowke schrieb:


> LA Noire ist das beste Adventure seit langem! Ein würdiger, aber inoffizieller Police Quest Nachfolger!
> 
> Du hast einfach keine Ahnung!


Prinzipiell hat es Potenzial, aber durch die 30 fps-Limitierung wegen den Konsolen bei den Gesichtsanimationen ist die finale Umsetzung einfach nur grausam. Ich hab es zwei mal angefangen aber ich konnte mir den Augenkrebs nie lange antun.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Das kannst du mit Sicherheit sagen wodurch?


Weil sich Steam bislang nie wirklich um die "Rechte" von Verbraucher gekümmert hat und auch Forderungen wie Spiele von Accounts lösen eher ignoriert als beachtet hat.

Steam wird sich erst dann bewegen, wenn sie nicht mehr #1 auf dem Markt sind ...



> Prinzipiell hat es Potenzial, aber durch die 30 fps-Limitierung wegen den Konsolen bei den Gesichtsanimationen ist die finale Umsetzung einfach nur grausam. Ich hab es zwei mal angefangen aber ich konnte mir den Augenkrebs nie lange antun.


 Ich hab es mit mit 30fps Cap gespielt, den Unterschied zu 60fps, was per Mod aktiviert wurde, hat man nicht gemerkt, im Gegenteil: es gab einige Glitches bei den Gesichtsanimationen.

Gerade bei LA Noire hat mich das FPS Cap nicht gestört, auch bei Dark Souls nicht wirklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> LA Noire ist das beste Adventure seit langem! Ein würdiger, aber inoffizieller Police Quest Nachfolger!
> 
> Du hast einfach keine Ahnung!


 Pfft... Ich hab einfach Geschmack. Und ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen einem echten Adventure und so nem GTA-Pseudo-Detektiv-Spielchen, mein Lieber. 

Police Quest... Ja, DAS war mal ein echtes Adventure. "L.A Noir" ? Nope !


----------



## DBqFetti (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil sich Steam bislang nie wirklich um die "Rechte" von Verbraucher gekümmert hat und auch Forderungen wie Spiele von Accounts lösen eher ignoriert als beachtet hat.
> 
> Steam wird sich erst dann bewegen, wenn sie nicht mehr #1 auf dem Markt sind ...


Sicher hat die Aussage ein Fundament. Dennoch würde ich mich nicht darauf versteifen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab es mit mit 30fps Cap gespielt, den Unterschied zu 60fps, was per Mod aktiviert wurde, hat man nicht gemerkt, im Gegenteil: es gab einige Glitches bei den Gesichtsanimationen.
> 
> Gerade bei LA Noire hat mich das FPS Cap nicht gestört, auch bei Dark Souls nicht wirklich.


Von diesem Mod wurde mir wegen besagter Glitches direkt abgeraten.
Wie gesagt, ich denke das Spiel hat Potenzial und ich hätte es wirklich gerne zu ende gebracht. Aber ich schieße mir doch nicht selbst ins Knie und höre ein gutes Spiel auf wenn es mich nicht wirklich zu sehr stören würde. Und das sogar zwei mal. Die Grafik an sich ist ja auch sehr konsolig und hässlich, aber das ist noch nicht mal mein Problem. Das Spiel an sich reißt das wieder raus. Aber die abgehakten Gesichtsanimationen sind einfach absolut unästhetisch. Und da liegt nun mal das Hauptaugenmerk in dem Spiel.


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2013)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Review-Wahn existiert doch überhaupt nur weil man nichts zurückgeben kann. Ich habe immer auf EA geschimpft und sie haben nach wie vor einen schlechten Stand bei mir.



Für "mich" bestehr "dieser ganze Review-Wahn" aus einem simplen Grund. Ich verschwende ungerne meine Zeit am PC (oder sonstwo), dafür ist das Gut Zeit zu intensiv. Da ich mich sowieso für Computer interessiere kann ich mich auch gleich richtig informieren bevor ich mir dann etwas installiere. So spare ich wertvolle Zeit und Entäuschungen in meinem mir heiligen Feierabend.

Demos? *Für mich* echt irrelevant. Das stelle ich mir grausig vor, nach Feierabend 4 Demos zu installieren um zu entscheiden welches der Spiele ich dann zocken möchte. Alleine zum durchspielen der Demos würde ich vermutlich ne Woche brauchen


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Pfft... Ich hab einfach Geschmack. Und ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen einem echten Adventure und so nem GTA-Pseudo-Detektiv-Spielchen, mein Lieber.
> 
> Police Quest... Ja, DAS war mal ein echtes Adventure. "L.A Noir" ? Nope !


 Scheinbar nicht ... denn LA Noire ist alles, nur kein GTA.  

Du musst ja noch nichtmal selbst durch die Gegend fahren, außer in einigen Aufträgen, wo du z.B. jemand verfolgen solltest. Ansonsten ist es ein 1a Adventure mit ein paar Actioneinlagen, die sich aber zum Glück stark in Grenzen halten!

Das wichtigste bei LA Noire ist die Untersuchung von Tatorten, die Befragung von Zeugen etc. ...

Übrigens, LA Noire hat eine *durchgehende* Geschichte, das fand ich ja so toll an dem Spiel. Auf den ersten Blick haben die einzelnen Abteilungen nichts miteinander zutun, die man im Laufe der Geschichte durchläuft, zum Ende hin fügt sich das aber alles zu einem Bild!

LA Noire ist für *mich* das beste Adventure seit Jahren, auch dank der Gesichtsanimation bzw. Charaktere im Allgemeinen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Demos? *Für mich* echt irrelevant. Das stelle ich mir grausig vor, nach Feierabend 4 Demos zu installieren um zu entscheiden welches der Spiele ich dann zocken möchte. *Alleine zum durchspielen der Demos würde ich vermutlich ne Woche brauchen*


 Heutzutage ist der Umfang von Demos so verschwindend gering... Mit allerhöchsten ein Paar Stunden wirst du das wohl noch gebacken kriegen. 
Ich nehme mal als Beispiel die "Castlevania"-Demo. Damit warst du in nichtmal 15 Minuten (!) fertig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht ... denn LA Noire ist alles, nur kein GTA.
> 
> Du musst ja noch nichtmal selbst durch die Gegend fahren, außer in einigen Aufträgen, wo du z.B. jemand verfolgen solltest. Ansonsten ist es ein 1a Adventure mit ein paar Actioneinlagen, die sich aber zum Glück stark in Grenzen halten!
> 
> ...


 Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
Ein Adventure, ein echtes (!) Adventure besteht aus mehr als nur einem Lügendetektor und Sammeln von Indizienbeweisen.

Machen wir uns nichts vor: "L.A. Noir" lebt vornehmlich von seiner Präsentation im Stile alter 40er-Jahre-Krimis, Zeugenbefragungen (die mal mehr, mal weniger gut funktionieren), einer großen, relativ frei befahrbaren Stadt (eben wie in GTA, auch wenn es nicht den Kern des Spiels bildet) und den "tollen" Gesichtsanimationen der Charaktere.

Ich hab vom Spiel mehr erwartet. Oder einfach die naive Hoffnung gehegt, echtes Adventure-Futter zu bekommen. Dem war leider nicht so. Da ziehe ich mir lieber zum Zigsten Mal ein altes, aber bewährtes "Police Quest 4" rein.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, LA Noire hat eine *durchgehende* Geschichte, das fand ich ja so toll an dem Spiel.


 
echt?
das ist mir bislang nicht aufgefallen.
bin aber auch noch nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

Bäh ... gerade PQ4 war doch der Rotz schlechthin. 

LA Noire lebt von einer relativ detrailgetreuen Abbildung von LA bzw. Hollywood und dem Leben zu dieser Zeit. Des Weiteren zeichnet sich für mich ein Adventure durch eine tolle Geschichte aus ... und genau die bietet LA Noire, eine richtig gute Geschichte im Noire Stil. 

Nur erkennt man das halt erst dann, wenn man das Spiel durchspielt und dann erkennt, wie die losen Enden / Geschichten verknüpft sind. 

Die frei befahrbare Stadt ist doch nur ein Gimmick, ich hab, sooft es ging, den Partner fahren lassen.

Ich kann und will niemanden bekehren, aber LA Noire ist definitiv kein schlechtes Spiel oder Adventure.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> echt?
> das ist mir bislang nicht aufgefallen.
> bin aber auch noch nicht sehr weit.


Bemerkt man halt erst viel später im Spiel ... logisch, aber das war einer der Punkte, warum mich LA Noire so beeindruckt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bäh ... gerade PQ4 war doch der Rotz schlechthin.


 Begründung ?


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist der Umfang von Demos so verschwindend gering... Mit allerhöchsten ein Paar Stunden wirst du das wohl noch gebacken kriegen.
> Ich nehme mal als Beispiel die "Castlevania"-Demo. Damit warst du in nichtmal 15 Minuten (!) fertig.


 
15 Minuten Spielen plus suchen plus runterladen plus installieren.

Also bin ich für 15 Minuten Spielspaß - wo ich noch nicht mal weiss ob das Spiel mir Spaß bringt und ich es bei Gefallen nicht mal weiterzocken kann - mal locker ne Stunde meines Feierabends los. Das ist suboptimal.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. August 2013)

Hätten sie das mal vor Release von SimCity gemacht, manno


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> 15 Minuten Spielen plus suchen plus runterladen plus installieren.
> 
> Also bin ich für 15 Minuten Spielspaß - wo ich noch nicht mal weiss ob das Spiel mir Spaß bringt und ich es bei Gefallen nicht mal weiterzocken kann - mal locker ne Stunde meines Feierabends los. Das ist suboptimal.


 
Also ich finde Demos nach wie vor super 
Ich spiel sie hauptsächlich über Steam, da gibt es nicht viel zu suchen  Und das Runterladen läuft ganz unbemerkt im Hintergrund, während ich was anderes zocke. Installieren dauert über Steam bei mir höchstens ne Minute 
Und einen bessere Eindruck von einem Spiel kann man sich ja praktisch nicht verschaffen


----------



## LOX-TT (20. August 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verstoß? hm ...


 sollte wohl Vorstoß heißen nehm ich an 

EA arbeitet sehr an ihrem Image zur Zeit, find ich gut.

Erst die Online-Pässe weg, jetzt das hier


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. August 2013)

Ich glaube kaum, was ich jetzt schreibe:

Ich finde, das ist eine tolle Aktion von EA und ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

EA scheint wirklich daran interessiert zu sein, kundenfreundlicher zu werden.

Erst das Humble Origin Bundle für Chrarities und jetzt das. Bravo.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
> Ein Adventure, ein echtes (!) Adventure besteht aus mehr als nur einem Lügendetektor und Sammeln von Indizienbeweisen.
> 
> Machen wir uns nichts vor: "L.A. Noir" lebt vornehmlich von seiner Präsentation im Stile alter 40er-Jahre-Krimis, Zeugenbefragungen (die mal mehr, mal weniger gut funktionieren), einer großen, relativ frei befahrbaren Stadt (eben wie in GTA, auch wenn es nicht den Kern des Spiels bildet) und den "tollen" Gesichtsanimationen der Charaktere.
> ...


 
Wie kommst du nur auf die abenteuerliche Idee, dass LA Noire eine Adventure ist??? LA Noire ist ein interaktiver Krimi und mehr als das wollte es nie sein.... 

LA Noire ist es schon wert gespielt zu werden für die Gesichtsanimationen. Das ist immer noch die technologische Speerspitze in Bezug auf realistische Darstellung von Emotionen, kein anderes Spiel hat das seitdem mehr auch nur annähernd so hinbekommen. Deswegen hat LA Noire auch mit die glaubwürdigsten Charaktere, die ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> LA Noire lebt von einer relativ detrailgetreuen Abbildung von LA bzw. Hollywood und dem Leben zu dieser Zeit. Des Weiteren zeichnet sich für mich ein Adventure durch eine tolle Geschichte aus ... und genau die bietet LA Noire, eine richtig gute Geschichte im Noire Stil.
> 
> Nur erkennt man das halt erst dann, wenn man das Spiel durchspielt und dann erkennt, wie die losen Enden / Geschichten verknüpft sind.
> 
> ...



Dito.
Am besten gefiel mir, dass diese losen Geschichten und Rückblenden dann genau in diesem Ende, welches ich nicht spoilern will, münden. Ich hatte auch die gesamte Spielzeit das Gefühl, dass es so enden muss.

Zurück zum Thema: EA wagt sich in die richtige Richtung, doch wird es mir noch nicht zu konsequent durchgeführt. Ich meine damit die wenigen EA-Titel die im Shop verfügbar sind, ist irgendwie kein großes Ding. Aber vielleicht bauen sie es ja noch aus.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: EA wagt sich in die richtige Richtung, doch wird es mir noch nicht zu konsequent durchgeführt. Ich meine damit die wenigen EA-Titel die im Shop verfügbar sind, ist irgendwie kein großes Ding. Aber vielleicht bauen sie es ja noch aus.


Naja, das ist ja auch eine rechtliche Frage. Die können die anderen Publisher ja nicht dazu zwingen bzw. können vlt schon, aber Zwang ist in Geschäftsbeziehungen selten gewünscht. 

Vlt kommen ja mit der Zeit noch andere Publisher ins Boot. Aber mal ehrlich: wer kauft denn Nicht-EA Titel auf Origin???


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: wer kauft denn Nicht-EA Titel auf Origin???


 
Gute Frage  Ich jedenfalls nicht und hab es auch nicht vor, da ist Steam wirklich die bessere Plattform.

Gut das mit den anderen Publishern ist schon so eine Sache, aber machbar wäre es bestimmt. Ich denke dieses Vorhaben wird auch erstmal als Testmodell betrachtet und man schaut wie es bei den Kunden überhaupt ankommt.


----------



## golani79 (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vlt kommen ja mit der Zeit noch andere Publisher ins Boot. Aber mal ehrlich: wer kauft denn Nicht-EA Titel auf Origin???


 
Hab mir Game of Thrones in nem Deal geholt - Origin wird nur zum Download benötigt.
Nachher kann ich das Spiel auch zocken, ohne den Origin Client zu starten ^^

Weiß nicht, ob das ne Ausnahme ist oder ob das bei anderen Spielen auch so ist.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mir Game of Thrones in nem Deal geholt - Origin wird nur zum Download benötigt.
> Nachher kann ich das Spiel auch zocken, ohne den Origin Client zu starten ^^
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob das ne Ausnahme ist oder ob das bei anderen Spielen auch so ist.


 Das hängt vom Publisher ab, das ist bei Origin inzwischen genauso wie bei Steam. Der Publisher bestimmt den Grad an DRM.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hängt vom Publisher ab, das ist bei Origin inzwischen genauso wie bei Steam. Der Publisher bestimmt den Grad an DRM.


 
es gibt bei steam- piele, die man ohne den client spielen kann? 
wusste ich gar nicht.
hab ich aber auch noch nie probiert.
nenn mal ein beispiel.


----------



## karsten2409 (20. August 2013)

ui ui ui , ob EA doch tatsächlich etwas gelernt hat aus dem bockmist den der frühere chef da verzapft hat ? ok , der i****t is ja gott sei dank gefeuert . schon ein mal ein guter start um das vertrauen der spieler gemeinde zurück zu gewinnen , aber EA hat noch verdammt viel auf zu arbeiten


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt bei steam- piele, die man ohne den client spielen kann?
> wusste ich gar nicht.
> hab ich aber auch noch nie probiert.
> nenn mal ein beispiel.


 Es gibt nur sehr wenige, vor allem ältere Titel oder Indies.

Beispiele:
AC 1
CoD4 MP (SP braucht Steam)
Machinarium
Samorost

Aber selbst die meisten Indies nutzen Steam aktiv wegen Steamworks und Co. Es gibt einfach mehr Leute, die das gerne haben und gut finden als Leute, die Steam nur des Downloads wegen nutzen möchten.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe schließlich auch auf die Tests und Empfehlungen bezüglich "L.A. Noir" gehört... Und wurde enttäuscht. Hier hätte ich gerne von einer Geld-zurück-Garantie Gebrauch gemacht.


 
Ich trauere meinen 10 Euro immer noch hinterher und stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. 
Auch zähle ich gerne Max Payne 3 auf.

LA Noir hab ich sogar letztendlich komplett von der Platte gelöscht und keine 3 Stunden
mit dieser "Software" verbracht. Interaktive Filme, mit ewigen Cutscenes (etc) die man nicht unterbrechen darf
und einer Grafik die selbst Mafia stellenweise besser hingekriegt hat ist echt nicht meine Welt...

L.A.Noir werd ich bestimmt irgendwann mal trotzdem durchspielen... aber auch nur damit sich die 10 Euro in irgendeiner Art und Weise
wenigstens gelohnt haben aber bis dato ist es der warscheinlich größte Fehlkauf den ich jemals gemacht habe.

Max Payne 3 war im letzten Drittel richtig (!) klasse aber die ersten 6 Stunden waren ebenfalls an Cutscenes so ziemlich das schlimmste
was ich jemals erlebt habe. 

Beide Spiele wurden hochgelobt und ich war schockiert nirgends die schlechten Seiten beider Spiele gesehen zu haben.. 
Gerade ich bin bei sowas sehr pingelig und trotzdem hab ich nirgends eine ehrliche Auskunft bekommen.

@ Topic.
EA mal zur Abwechslung eine "freundliche" Nachricht? 
Das reicht nicht... die haben einen seeeeeeehr langen Weg vor sich um aus ihrem "Minus" Bereich rauszukommen.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich trauere meinen 10 Euro immer noch hinterher und stimme ich dir 100%ig zu.
> Auch zähle ich gerne Max Payne 3 auf.
> 
> LA Noir hab ich sogar letztendlich komplett von der Platte gelöscht und keine 3 Stunden
> ...



Du gehst einfach davon aus, dass Zwischensequenzen per se schlecht sind. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Bei Max Payne 3 war es sogar mir ein wenig zu viel, aber immer noch im grünen Bereich. Jedes storylastige Spiel ist entweder ein interaktiver Film oder ein interaktives Buch, das ist auch nicht verkehrt so. Wenn du "reines" Gameplay willst, musst du dir einfach Spiele ohne große Story suchen (z.B. Tetris oder Dark Souls)........

Spiele wie LA Noire und Max Payne 3 sind nicht schlecht, weil sie viele Elemente eines Films haben, es ist vielmehr das, was sie auszeichnet. Wenn du das persönlich nicht magst, Pech für dich. 

(Übrigens kann man bei beiden Spielen die meisten Zwischensequenzen unterbrechen......)


----------



## Exar-K (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> EA scheint wirklich daran interessiert zu sein, kundenfreundlicher zu werden.
> 
> Erst das Humble Origin Bundle für Chrarities und jetzt das. Bravo.


 Beide Aktionen dienen dazu, mehr Nutzer/Kunden für Origin zu generieren.
Ich finde das ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du gehst einfach davon aus, dass Zwischensequenzen per se schlecht sind.


- Sie sind zu 90% nicht abstellbar ( LA und MP )
- Dialoge lassen sich nicht skippen ( LA )
- Speichersystem komplett broken ... ( LA )
- ... nicht abstellbare lange Cutscenes geben den Rest ( LA und MP)
- Alle 10 Meter eine kleine Cutscene die ersten 2/3 vom Spiel (MP)
- Max Payne ist in Cutscenes der dümmste Protagonist den ich jemals gespielt habe
- LA Noirs Wahrheit / Anzweifeln / Lüge System funktioniert nicht richtig



> Jedes storylastige Spiel ist entweder ein interaktiver Film oder ein interaktives Buch, das ist auch nicht verkehrt so. Wenn du "reines" Gameplay willst, musst du dir einfach Spiele ohne große Story suchen (z.B. Tetris oder Dark Souls)........


Sorry aber Max Payne 3 hat wirklich jegliche Grenzen gesprengt.. 
Es entsteht überhaupt kein Spielfluß wenn ich alle 5 Minuten für eine kleine Cutscene unterbrochen werde.
Kaum hab ich mich ein wenig ins Spiel vertieft wurde mir schon wieder die Kontrolle weggenommen.. 
Sorry aber ich mag es nicht wenn mir ständig jemand die Tastatur und Maus aus den Händen reisst 

Natürlich erwarte ich Gameplay schließlich kaufe ich* "Spiele"* und *Spiele* kaufe ich mir um sie *spielen* zu können.
Wenn ich mir einen *Film* *anschauen* möchte dann *schaue* ich mir einen *Film* an. 



> Spiele wie LA Noire und Max Payne 3 sind nicht schlecht, weil sie viele Elemente eines Films haben, es ist vielmehr das, was sie auszeichnet. Wenn du das persönlich nicht magst, Pech für dich.


Niemand kritisiert die Story / Geschichte / Handlung. Ich kritisiere nur die Art und Weise wie Entwickler
uns zwingen etwas machen zu müssen was sie für richtig / wichtig halten.

Im falle von Max Payne 3 (so ziemlich jede Tür eine Cutscene) ist das eindeutig zu viel und zu krass umgesetzt.
Das hat nix mehr mit Story Erzählung zu tun sondern ist einfach nur nervig.

100%ig abstellbare Cutscenes (etc) gehören in jedes Spiel rein. Basta!
Und wenn ein Entwickler so viele Cutscenes in einen Level reinpacken muss
um eine Handlung erzählen zu können dann gibts ein großes Design Problem.




> (Übrigens kann man bei beiden Spielen die meisten Zwischensequenzen unterbrechen......)


 Lüge!


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

Ich möchte hiermit nochmal klarstellen dass beide Spiele bestimmt im Kern gut sind
nur mich kotzt es einfach nur an dass der Spieler immer mehr nicht in Kontrolle seiner eigenen Spielerfahrung ist. 

Diese Problematik wurde auch von Gabe N (Valve) sehr gut erklärt.
Der Spieler muss die Freiheit haben die Geschichte so erleben zu können wie er das für richtig hält.

Spiele sind zum Teil ab 18 Jahre (also für Erwachsene) und trotzdem wird man an der Hand geführt wie 
ein kleines Kind weil man ja sonst nicht in der Lage wäre alles *so* erleben zu können wie es die Entwickler
für richtig halten.

Mit dieser Einstellung komme ich einfach nicht klar und ich möchte stets die Kontrolle behalten.. auch in Cutscenes.
Lieber hab ich die Möglichkeit vielleicht die ein oder andere Info übersehen zu können anstatt dass mir jemand permanent
die Kontrolle wegreisst.

Spielbare Cutscenes (Sprich Scripts) erleben zu können ist viel immersiver als
seinen Protagonisten zuzuschauen welch coole Situationen er erleben kann (Dank Cutscenes) aber wir aktive-Spieler
sowas nicht erleben dürfen.

Bei Half Life (2) hat mans gut gelöst denn dort hat man zu 99% die Kontrolle über Gordon Freeman.
Portal (2) das gleiche..
Crysis (Drücke F zum Zuschauen) <- Auch gut gelöst wobei das damals glaub ich bei King Kong (?) eingeführt wurde.
Aber stets jede Tür, jeden Schalter, jedes Gespräch, jede coole Aktion, jede Wendung etc. nur in Cutscenes 
zu erzählen ist einfach nur ganz schlechtes Spieldesign.

Man möchte die coolen Sachen "erleben" die normalerweise in Cutscenes gezeigt werden.. Cutscenes können noch so cool sein - wenn ich es nicht selber erlebt habe macht es mir auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

@ Doomkeeper

In einem Punkt bin ich voll und ganz bei dir:
Ellelange, nicht abzubrechende Zwischensequenzen. Und noch besser: 2Minuten Gameplay, 5 Minuten Video. Dann wieder vielleicht 2-3 Minuten Gameplay, neue Cutscene. Und sowas in Dauerschleife.
Ich mag zwar gerne gut inszenierte, nicht spielbare Lücken, die die Geschichte forttragen, aber vom eigentlich Spiel muss schon genug übrig bleiben. Ein Spiel, dass zu 2/3 aus Video besteht, ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Doomkeeper
> 
> In einem Punkt bin ich voll und ganz bei dir:
> Ellelange, nicht abzubrechende Zwischensequenzen. Und noch besser: 2Minuten Gameplay, 5 Minuten Video. Dann wieder vielleicht 2-3 Minuten Gameplay, neue Cutscene. Und sowas in Dauerschleife.



So hab ich Max Payne 3 die ersten 6 Stunden erlebt.. Bis zu dem Level wo man sich auf einem Dach befindet
und mit dem C4 Sprengstoff das ganze Gebäude langsam zerlegt. Ab diesem Level hat mir Max Payne 3 soo unglaublich viel Spaß
gemacht wie kaum ein anderes Spiel in der letzten Zeit.

Warum? Es gab endlich viel mehr Gameplay und Story hatte endlich (!) seinen ersten Knackpunkt erreicht... Nach 6 Stunden 



> Ich mag zwar gerne gut inszenierte, nicht spielbare Lücken, die die Geschichte forttragen, aber vom eigentlich Spiel muss schon genug übrig bleiben. Ein Spiel, dass zu 2/3 aus Video besteht, ist nicht so mein Fall.


 
Ich fands vor allem einfach nur lächerlich wie blöd sich Max Payne in den Cutscenes angestellt hat 
Vom Spieler wurde doch einiges abverlangt weil man relativ oft gestorben ist... Aber in Cutscenes
sind die dümmsten Aktionen unbestraft geblieben?

Ich bin wirklich froh für Max Payne 3 nur 6,50€ gezahlt zu haben weil ich mich die ersten 6 Stunden (von insgesamt 11)
nur geärgert und gelangweilt haben... Teilweise wusste ich schon alle paar Meter voraus wo die nächste Cutscene stattfinden wird
und das ist eindeutig ein Armutszeugnis in Sachen Spieldesign.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Beide Aktionen dienen dazu, mehr Nutzer/Kunden für Origin zu generieren.
> Ich finde das ziemlich offensichtlich.


 Und? win-win würde ich sagen.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit nochmal klarstellen dass beide Spiele bestimmt im Kern gut sind
> nur mich kotzt es einfach nur an dass der Spieler immer mehr nicht in Kontrolle seiner eigenen Spielerfahrung ist.
> 
> Diese Problematik wurde auch von Gabe N (Valve) sehr gut erklärt.
> ...



Wer ist "man"? Du bist man.

Ich möchte Spaß haben. Dafür kann ich ein Buch lesen, einen Film schauen, ein Spiel spielen. Aber warum muss ich dafür so vehement in Schubladen denken? Wenn ich ein Zwischending zwischen Film und Spiel hab und es mich unterhält, ist das völlig ok. Nur darauf kommts an.

Gabe mag dein Messias sein, aber auch er hat die Weisheit nicht gefressen. Es gibt viele verschiedene Menschen mit vielen verschiedenen Ansichten und seine Meinung ist nur eine unter vielen. Mit "erwachsen" hat das auch nichts zu tun? Sind Filme und Bücher denn "nicht erwachsen", nur weil man das erlebt, was andere geschrieben oder aufgezeichnet haben? Ist die Spielebranche die einzig "erwachsene" Entertainmentbranche, weil sie dem Spieler Freiheit geben soll? 

Und auch bei der Immersion muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Alles, was man spielt, ist prinzipiell anti-immersiv (hört sich komisch an, ist aber meiner Meinung nach so). Der Kern eines Spiels an sich ist es eigentlich, unrealistisch zu sein, vor allem bei "Kriegsspielen", wo es vordergründig ums Töten geht. Alles, was das Spielen unterbricht, kann der Immersion im Prinzip nur zugute kommen. Früher waren das Textpassagen in RPGs, heute sind es Zwischensequenzen. Deiner Logik zufolge ist Icewind Dale besser als Baldurs Gate, weil es beim ersteren viel mehr ums Gameplay, sprich ums Kämpfen geht. Ich bin da völlig anderer Ansicht. Eine Geschichte braucht nun mal ein Medium, und sowohl Text als auch Video sind dafür denkbar besser geeignet als das Spiel an sich. Deshalb - und nur deshalb - wird darauf zurückgegriffen. Es wird versucht, die Immersion, den Realismus, die Nachvollziehbarkeit, die Charaktereigenschaften usw zu erhöhen und besser deutlich zu machen. Gameplay kann das nicht, schon gar nicht bei "realistischen" Spielen. Bei einem GTA und Co. mag das aufgrund der Satire und der over-the-top Elemente noch relativ einfach gehen, aber sobald Emotionen und Co. "ins Spiel kommen" ist tatsächliches Gameplay denkbar ungeeignet, um das zu vermitteln.

Einige moderne Spiele versuchen Zwischensequenzen mit Gameplay zu verbinden, indem sie QTE einbauen. Ich bin kein großer Freund davon, weil sie eigentlich von der Story und dem Inhalt der Sequenz ablenken......

Aber ich sehe schon, worauf das hinausläuft: Story-Fans vs. Gameplay-Fans. Die beiden Gruppierungen sind einfach unvereinbar. Das hab ich schon bei genug Dark Souls Diskussionen gemerkt.....


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> - Sie sind zu 90% nicht abstellbar ( LA und MP )
> - Dialoge lassen sich nicht skippen ( LA )
> - Speichersystem komplett broken ... ( LA )
> - ... nicht abstellbare lange Cutscenes geben den Rest ( LA und MP)
> ...


 


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Doomkeeper
> 
> In einem Punkt bin ich voll und ganz bei dir:
> Ellelange, nicht abzubrechende Zwischensequenzen. Und noch besser: 2Minuten Gameplay, 5 Minuten Video. Dann wieder vielleicht 2-3 Minuten Gameplay, neue Cutscene. Und sowas in Dauerschleife.
> Ich mag zwar gerne gut inszenierte, nicht spielbare Lücken, die die Geschichte forttragen, aber vom eigentlich Spiel muss schon genug übrig bleiben. Ein Spiel, dass zu 2/3 aus Video besteht, ist nicht so mein Fall.



Da bin ich absolut auch dieser Meinung, genauso empfand ich ME1, das ich mir deshalb nur 2 Stunden lang angetan hab. Blöderweise hab ich im über Steam ME2 gekauft, aufgrund der Erfahrung mit ME1 hab' ichs noch nicht mal runtergeladen... womit ich zum Topic komme: Ich würde mir so eine Rückgabe-Möglichkeit auch für Steam wünschen, das wäre ein großer Schritt.

Aber noch viel wichtiger als so eine Rückgabe-Aktion ist für mich, das ich ein Spiel, wenn ich es durchgespielt habe, an Freunde oder Verwandte weitergeben könnte. Das ist das größte Manko, es muss doch irgendwie kontrollierbar sein, ob ich ein Game verkaufe, oder nur verschenke nachdem ich es gespielt habe.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Bitte nicht auch noch eine erneute DRM-Diskussion hier.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut auch dieser Meinung, genauso empfand ich ME1, das ich mir deshalb nur 2 Stunden lang angetan hab. Blöderweise hab ich im über Steam ME2 gekauft, aufgrund der Erfahrung mit ME1 hab' ichs noch nicht mal runtergeladen... womit ich zum Topic komme: Ich würde mir so eine Rückgabe-Möglichkeit auch für Steam wünschen, das wäre ein großer Schritt.
> 
> Aber noch viel wichtiger als so eine Rückgabe-Aktion ist für mich, das ich ein Spiel, wenn ich es durchgespielt habe, an Freunde oder Verwandte weitergeben könnte. Das ist das größte Manko, es muss doch irgendwie kontrollierbar sein, ob ich ein Game verkaufe, oder nur verschenke nachdem ich es gespielt habe.


 Wobei es bei "Mass Effect" aber doch was anderes ist.
Die Dialog-Wahl und Entscheiden, die man selbst trifft, machen den Großteil der Zwischensequenzen aus. Von daher lenkst du die Geschichte sogar in gewisse Bahnen. Das kannst du bei "Max Payne 3" nicht, dort ist alles von Anfang bis Ende vordefiniert.

Ich würde dir raten, ME noch mal ne Chance zu geben. Die Story ist groß und top erzählt, die Action (auch wenn es sich nicht wie "Dead Space" spielt) auch ganz spaßig, und die Charaktere im ME-Universum sind wunderbar konzipiert. Sonst verpasst du was.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bitte nicht auch noch eine erneute DRM-Diskussion hier.....


 
was ist DRM? Sorry, ich wollte nicht off-topic sein, sollte ich an DRM schuld sein


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Natürlich erwarte ich Gameplay schließlich kaufe ich* "Spiele"* und *Spiele* kaufe ich mir um sie *spielen* zu können.
> Wenn ich mir einen *Film* *anschauen* möchte dann *schaue* ich mir einen *Film* an.


Siehe oben -> Schubladendenken (mit das Schlechteste und Engstirnigste, was man machen kann....)



> Niemand kritisiert die Story / Geschichte / Handlung. Ich kritisiere nur die Art und Weise wie Entwickler
> uns zwingen etwas machen zu müssen was sie für richtig / wichtig halten.


LOL. Merkst du eigentlich, was für einen Unsinn zu schreibst? Die Entwickler zwingen dich zu gar nichts. Die Entwickler haben ein Spiel nach ihrem Gutdünken entwickelt, das dir Gefallen kann oder auch nicht. Aber nirgendwo "zwingt" dich jemand dazu, das Spiel zu spielen. Und ja, die Entwickler sind nun mal der Meinung, dass die Zwischensequenzen nicht nur Beiwerk sind, sondern aktiv das Erlebnis tragen. Wie gesagt, das muss dir nicht gefallen, aber das ist kein "objektives" Manko.....



> Im falle von Max Payne 3 (so ziemlich jede Tür eine Cutscene) ist das eindeutig zu viel und zu krass umgesetzt.
> Das hat nix mehr mit Story Erzählung zu tun sondern ist einfach nur nervig.


Deine Meinung. Mehr nicht.



> Und wenn ein Entwickler so viele Cutscenes in einen Level reinpacken muss
> um eine Handlung erzählen zu können dann gibts ein großes Design Problem.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich hat Max Payne das genau richtig gemacht. Dein Problem ist nur, dass du Max Payne 3 nicht als das akzeptieren willst, was es ist. Es ist ein Spiel, das mehr als bloßes Spielzeug sein will, es will aktiv eine (mehr oder weniger) glaubwürdige Geschichte erzählen. Es ist also in der Tat ein interaktiver Film. Und in dem, was es macht, ist es gut. Basta!



> Lüge!


Ich habe beide erste letzte Woche gezockt. Einen Großteil der Cutscenes (vor allem die längeren) kann man überspringen....


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> was ist DRM? Sorry, ich wollte nicht off-topic sein, sollte ich an DRM schuld sein


 Das ist auch nicht mehr Off-Topic als der Rest hier..... 

Deine Aussage bezüglich Weiterverkauf oder Weitergabe an andere ist DRM bezogen (weil es da um die Rechte geht, die man an Spielen hat oder auch nicht bzw. wer welches Recht hat und wie man das durchsetzen kann usw).....


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht mehr Off-Topic als der Rest hier.....
> 
> Deine Aussage bezüglich Weiterverkauf oder Weitergabe an andere ist DRM bezogen (weil es da um die Rechte geht, die man an Spielen hat oder auch nicht bzw. wer welches Recht hat und wie man das durchsetzen kann usw).....


 
verstehe, das hat sich bei diesem Thema aber wirklich angeboten


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> verstehe, das hat sich bei diesem Thema aber wirklich angeboten


 In der Tat......nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte dir keinesfalls das Wort verbieten. 

Ich war nur persönlich etwas genervt, weil ich schon in gefühlt 20 Topics darüber geredet, gestritten, philosophiert habe in den letzten Wochen und Monaten.....also nichts für ungut.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

> Ich möchte Spaß haben. Dafür kann ich ein Buch lesen, einen Film schauen, ein Spiel spielen. Aber warum muss ich dafür so vehement in Schubladen denken? Wenn ich ein Zwischending zwischen Film und Spiel hab und es mich unterhält, ist das völlig ok. Nur darauf kommts an.


Ist doch schön wenn du trotzdem Spaß hattest.. Ich jedenfalls hatte es die ersten 6 Stunden bei MP3 jedenfalls nicht.
Warum wertest du meine Meinung denn so ab? 
Es geht hier immer noch um meine Meinung und ich habe gut begründet warum ich es nicht mag
ständig die Kontrolle abgeben zu müssen.



> Gabe mag dein Messias sein, aber auch er hat die Weisheit nicht gefressen. Es gibt viele verschiedene Menschen mit vielen verschiedenen Ansichten und seine Meinung ist nur eine unter vielen.


Ich habe nie gesagt dass Gabe mein Messias ist also warum krieg ich so eine dumme Antwort von dir?
Ich habe ihn lediglich erwähnt weil er diese spielerische Freiheit ebenfalls als sehr wichtig empfindet... Es gibt nix
schlimmeres als wenn man gezwungen wird etwas anzuschauen / nicht abbrechen zu können.. immer und immer wieder.
Das ist meine Meinung (wie du selber oben schreibst) und da lasse ich mir von dir nicht unterstellen dass ich
soooo dreist bin und bei einem Spiel nach Gameplay verlange...

Ich habe nix gegen Unterhaltung und immer besserem "Entertainment" aber wenn ich nix *spielbares* bekomme
habe ich logischerweise keinen *Spiel*spaß.



> Mit "erwachsen" hat das auch nichts zu tun? Sind Filme und Bücher denn "nicht erwachsen", nur weil man das erlebt, was andere geschrieben oder aufgezeichnet haben? Ist die Spielebranche die einzig "erwachsene" Entertainmentbranche, weil sie dem Spieler Freiheit geben soll?


Spiele sind interaktiv - Filme und Bücher sind es nicht. Somit erklärt es deine "Fragen" von alleine.
Dann könnte man gleich das ganze Spiel einfach ablaufen lassen ohne eine Taste zu drücken.. Hey schließlich ist es ein Spiel was man nicht spielen kann... Egal man hatte Spaß  Sorry ich kaufe Spiele um sie spielen zu können.



> ...Es wird versucht, die Immersion, den Realismus, die Nachvollziehbarkeit, die Charaktereigenschaften usw zu erhöhen und besser deutlich zu machen. Gameplay kann das nicht, schon gar nicht bei "realistischen" Spielen. Bei einem GTA und Co. mag das aufgrund der Satire und der over-the-top Elemente noch relativ einfach gehen, aber sobald Emotionen und Co. "ins Spiel kommen" ist tatsächliches Gameplay denkbar ungeeignet, um das zu vermitteln.


Ich habe nie gesagt dass Cutscenes etc. das totale Böse ist und sowas in keinem Spiel sehen möchte. 
Aber sowas muss dosiert eingesetzt werden und nicht so extrem wie in Max Payne 3.
Ohne Witz hattest du irgendeinen Mehrwert der ganzen Cutscenes in den ersten Levels erhalten?
Hat die Story / Handlung deswegen irgendwie an Reiz gewonnen?
Hat es in irgendeiner Art und Weise dem Spieler geholfen?

Es sind penetrante Door-to-Door Cutscenes die total unnötig sind und den Designern einfach jegliche Arbeit erleichtert hat..
Mit solchen "Pre Sets" können die Entwickler jeden Raum besser "präsentieren" bzw. "vorbereiten".. 
Dieses Baukasten System hat eben den Nachteil dass Spieler wie ich total genervt aufhören möchten
weil einfach kein Spielfluß stattfindet.



> Einige moderne Spiele versuchen Zwischensequenzen mit Gameplay zu verbinden, indem sie QTE einbauen. Ich bin kein großer Freund davon, weil sie eigentlich von der Story und dem Inhalt der Sequenz ablenken......


Und einige behandeln Zwischensequenzen immer noch wie Gameplay-Material (Half Life 2) und geben
dem Spieler zu 99% die Freiheit alles machen zu können wozu sie Lust haben 



> Aber ich sehe schon, worauf das hinausläuft: Story-Fans vs. Gameplay-Fans. Die beiden Gruppierungen sind einfach unvereinbar. Das hab ich schon bei genug Dark Souls Diskussionen gemerkt.....


Story Fans vs Gameplay Fans? Von diesem Kampf hör ich zum ersten mal...
Dann muss ich wohl Story und Gameplay Fan sein... ich bin ein Phänomen 

Ganz ehrlich.. du steckst hier selber etwas in die Schublade oder willst du tatsächlich behaupten man könnte keine Spiele
mit guter Story in einem Spiel präsentieren welches keine Zwischensequenzen einsetzt? 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Siehe oben -> Schubladendenken (mit das Schlechteste und Engstirnigste, was man machen kann....)


Schubladendenken?! Ist das dein ernst?
Wie kann ich es nur wagen nach Gameplay zu verlangen wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe.... Das ist so ziemlich das lustigste was ich 
seit langer Zeit hier gelesen habe.. 



> LOL. Merkst du eigentlich, was für einen Unsinn zu schreibst?


Langsam solltest du besser auf deine Wortwahl aufpassen oder lass es gleich bleiben wenn du *keine *vernünftige
Antwort auf *meine Meinung* geben kannst.



> Die Entwickler zwingen dich zu gar nichts


Die Entwickler zwingen mich alle 5 Minuten eine Cutscene anzuschauen wie Max eine Tür öffnet oder den Fahrstuhl
runterholt oder irgendeinen Schaltet betätigt.
Auch zwingen sie mich jede neue Gegnerwelle in einer Cutscene anzuschauen damit ich jaaaa weiß dass neue
Gegner jetzt da sind.



> Die Entwickler haben ein Spiel nach ihrem Gutdünken entwickelt, das dir Gefallen kann oder auch nicht.


Und ich habe geschrieben dass es mir *nicht *gefallen hat wie sie es gemacht haben. Wo ist dein Problem?



> Aber nirgendwo "zwingt" dich jemand dazu, das Spiel zu spielen.


Danke für diese Erleuchtung. Darff ich trotzdem ein Spiel durchspielen für welches ich Geld bezahlt habe
und meine Meinung dazu äußern ob ich zufrieden war oder nicht? Danke



> Und ja, die Entwickler sind nun mal der Meinung, dass die Zwischensequenzen nicht nur Beiwerk sind, sondern aktiv das Erlebnis tragen. Wie gesagt, das muss dir nicht gefallen, aber das ist kein "objektives" Manko.....


Ich wüsste nicht inwiefern es aktiv ein Erlebnis "trägt" oder sonst wie "besser" macht wenn ich zum x-ten mal
die Kontrolle über mein Handeln verliere und gezwungen werde Türen beim Öffnen zuzusehen.

Mein Spielerlebnis war nunmal furchtbar also was soll ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach tun? Darf ich das öffentlich kritisieren
oder muss ich dann lesen wie lächerlich das für dich ist?




> Deine Meinung. Mehr nicht.


So langsam verstehst du es ja doch 




> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich hat Max Payne das genau richtig gemacht. Dein Problem ist nur, dass du Max Payne 3 nicht als das akzeptieren willst, was es ist. Es ist ein Spiel, das mehr als bloßes Spielzeug sein will, es will aktiv eine (mehr oder weniger) glaubwürdige Geschichte erzählen. Es ist also in der Tat ein interaktiver Film. Und in dem, was es macht, ist es gut. Basta!


Yeah und deine Meinung ist hier das Schlusswort weil es dir gefallen hat und mir (die ersten 6 Stunden nicht 

Du schreibst sogar selber dass es ein interaktiver Film ist.. und interaktive Filme sind für mich keine Spiele. Basta! 




> Ich habe beide erste letzte Woche gezockt. Einen Großteil der Cutscenes (vor allem die längeren) kann man überspringen....


LA Noir kann man zu mehr als 90% keine Cutscenes überspringen (außer es ist eine Autofahrt z.B.)
MP3 besitzt viel zu viele Cutscenes die vor allem beim ersten Durchspielen für den entscheidenden schlechten Ersteindruck sorgen
und den Spielspaß versauen können (z.B. bei mir).

Wenn ich aber merke dass mein Spiel mich von einer Cutscene zur nächsten jagt krieg ich so nen Hals 
 Es gibt genug Spiele die gezeigt haben dass solche penetrante Designideen nicht nötig sind um Spielspaß bieten zu können.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ........



Du schreibst selten, dass es wirklich um DEINE Meinung geht. Wenn man sich deine Texte so durchliest, dann könnte man meinen, Spiele dürften nur so entwickelt werden, wie du das gerne möchtest (und zwar nicht nicht weil du das so willst, sondern weil das irgendeine Konvention ist ala "aber Gabe Newell sagt doch, dass....")

Wenn es um die eigene Meinung geht, sagt man das auch eindeutig. Passivkonstruktionen und "man" ist da völlig fehl am Platz. 

Und ja, wenn man sich einen Crossover zwischen Film und Spiel nicht vorstellen kann, IST man ein Schubladendenker. Der Satz "Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich auch spielen" ist dafür ein Beispiel par excellence. Dahinter steht nämlich die Denke, dass ein Spiel nur so und so sein darf oder sollte und nicht etwa verschiedene Ansätze haben kann und darf, die auch andere Medien mit einschließen. Wenn du nur Spiele spielen möchtest, die zu 95-100% aus Gameplay bestehen, dann darfst du dir ein Spiel wie Max Payne eben nicht kaufen. Denn das wird da nicht geboten. Und sich hinterher darüber zu beschweren, dass so viel Story drin vorkam und dass so viele Zwischensequenzen geboten waren, ist zwar legitim, aber letztlich keine Schwäche des Spiels und auch kein Grund irgendwas davon abzuwerten, sondern schlicht ein Informationsfehler deinerseits.... 

Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, das für dich ein Spiel, das aus vielen Zwischensequenzen kein "Spiel" ist. Das ist eine simple Benennungsdiskussion (aka Schubladendiskussion), die keinen Mehrwert hat. Wenn du dich über das Spiel genügend informiert hättest, hättest du recht leicht rausfinden können, dass es sich eher um einen interaktiven Film handelt als um ein Spiel (nach deiner Definition). So einfach ist das.... 

LA Noire hat eigentlich überhaupt nicht viele Cutscenes. Und diejenigen, die es hat, kann man überspringen (vlt die Taste nicht gefunden???). Dialoge und Co sind ja keine Cutscenes....


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn es um die eigene Meinung geht, sagt man das auch eindeutig. Passivkonstruktionen und "man" ist da völlig fehl am Platz.


 
Ohne mich da jetzt in eure Diskussion einmischen zu wollen (ich bin zu faul mir das alles durchzulesen ), aber es ist doch eigentlich völlig klar, dass hier jeder mit jedem seiner Posts nur seine subjektive Meinung wiedergibt oder?
Ich glaube niemand hier hat den Anspruch seine Meinung als objektiv auszugeben, selbst wenn er es nicht immer eindeutig kennzeichnet


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2013)

Hoffentlich wird das nur nicht wieder von Leuten missbraucht a la "dann spiel ich es in 8 Stunden durch und verlang dann wieder mein Geld zurück", sonst ist dieser Dienst schnell wieder weg. An sich ist das aber eine tolle Sache. Man denke nur an Spiele wie Legends of Pegasus, bei denen die Leute total fehlerhafte Software erhielten, aber aufgrund der Accountbindung dann darauf sitzenbleiben mussten. Da ist sowas schon ein großer Vorteil.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das nur nicht wieder von Leuten missbraucht a la "dann spiel ich es in 8 Stunden durch und verlang dann wieder mein Geld zurück", sonst ist dieser Dienst schnell wieder weg. An sich ist das aber eine tolle Sache. Man denke nur an Spiele wie Legends of Pegasus, bei denen die Leute total fehlerhafte Software erhielten, aber aufgrund der Accountbindung dann darauf sitzenbleiben mussten. Da ist sowas schon ein großer Vorteil.


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Support von EA so Sachen kontrolliert und dann gegebenenfalls die Geldrückgabe verweigert. Wäre nur logisch, sonst könnte das wirklich zu leicht missbraucht werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du schreibst selten, dass es wirklich um DEINE Meinung geht. Wenn man sich deine Texte so durchliest, dann könnte man meinen, Spiele dürften nur so entwickelt werden, wie du das gerne möchtest (und zwar nicht nicht weil du das so willst, sondern weil das irgendeine Konvention ist ala "aber Gabe Newell sagt doch, dass....")
> 
> Wenn es um die eigene Meinung geht, sagt man das auch eindeutig. Passivkonstruktionen und "man" ist da völlig fehl am Platz.



Gut dann werde ich für Leute wie dich in Zukunft jeden Satz mit "Meiner Meinung Nach" anfangen 
Aber solche Sachen kann man genau so objektiv beurteilen und du hast es nicht mal mehr abgestritten sondern verteidigt.
Es geht eben um die Fakten und Fakt ist dass Max Payne 3 in ersten 2/3 seeeeeehr viele Cutscenes enthält.

Dich mag es vielleicht nicht stören aber es ist Fakt dass diese eben existieren und viele sowas als störend empfinden und ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung da stehe.



> Und ja, wenn man sich einen Crossover zwischen Film und Spiel nicht vorstellen kann, IST man ein Schubladendenker. Der Satz "Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dann will ich auch spielen" ist dafür ein Beispiel par excellence. Dahinter steht nämlich die Denke, dass ein Spiel nur so und so sein darf oder sollte und nicht etwa verschiedene Ansätze haben kann und darf, die auch andere Medien mit einschließen.



Du kannst dieses Thema noch so sehr durchkauen mir gehts um die logische Schlussfolgerung dass ein Spiel zum spielen da ist.
Welches Ziel die Hersteller mit ihrem "Produkt" erreichen möchten ist mir in erster Linie egal weil ich mir ein Spiel kaufe um es zu spielen.
Du kannst noch so sehr den "geistigen" Wert den die heiligen Entwickler in den Himmel loben,
denn letztendlich sind es immer noch Spiele.
Und wenn ein "Spiel" seinen Zweck erst erfüllen kann wenn ich nicht die Steuerung übernehme dann ist es in meinen Augen
ein Designfehler.

Sorry aber ich könnte dir nen Link geben wo ein Youtuber alle Cutscenes aus Max Payne 3 zu einem Film zusammenschneidet der
über 3 1/2 Stunden geht. Ich habe für das Spiel 11 Stunden gebraucht aber effektiv nur knappe 7 Stunden gespielt?
Was habe ich die restliche Zeit gemacht? Ach jaaa... ich konnte auf den Bildschirm starren und warten bis ich endlich spielen durfte.. 



> Wenn du nur Spiele spielen möchtest, die zu 95-100% aus Gameplay bestehen, dann darfst du dir ein Spiel wie Max Payne eben nicht kaufen. Denn das wird da nicht geboten. Und sich hinterher darüber zu beschweren....



Genau deswegen hab ich ja Max Payne 3 bzw. LA Noir hier explizit drauf angesprochen wenn du dir einer meiner Beiträge
genauer durchgelesen hättest! Denn ich habe in keiner einzigen Review etwas schlechtes darüber gelesen.
Einzig und allein Game One hat ein paar schlechte Sachen aufgezählt aber sonst war stille..



> ...dass so viel Story drin vorkam und dass so viele Zwischensequenzen geboten waren, ist zwar legitim, aber letztlich keine Schwäche des Spiels und auch kein Grund irgendwas davon abzuwerten, sondern schlicht ein Informationsfehler deinerseits....



Ist zwar legitim aber keine Schwäche des Spiels? Du stimmst mir zu und trotzdem verteidigst du es? 
Ja klar schön auf die Spieler abwälzen 
Rockstar schafft es nicht interessante Charaktere ins Spiel einzubauen, lässt die Story erst am Schluss von der Leine, serviert die erste
Spielhälfte den dümmsten Protagonisten den ich je gespielt habe und haut alle 5 min eine neue Cutscene raus.. Wer ist schuld?

Na klar der doofe doofe Käufer der solch ein Werk nicht würdigt und Reviews heutzutage ja
total ehrlich sind (Diablo 3 über 90% *hust hust*)  Whatever...



> Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, das für dich ein Spiel, das aus vielen Zwischensequenzen kein "Spiel" ist. Das ist eine simple Benennungsdiskussion (aka Schubladendiskussion), die keinen Mehrwert hat. Wenn du dich über das Spiel genügend informiert hättest, hättest du recht leicht rausfinden können, dass es sich eher um einen interaktiven Film handelt als um ein Spiel (nach deiner Definition). So einfach ist das....



Hab ich oben erklärt dass ich diesen Punkt in nahezu keiner Review herauslesen konnte. Warum? Weil dieser Punkt
einfach nicht sichtbar kritisiert wurde.



> LA Noire hat eigentlich überhaupt nicht viele Cutscenes. Und diejenigen, die es hat, kann man überspringen (vlt die Taste nicht gefunden???). Dialoge und Co sind ja keine Cutscenes....


 LA Noir hat ein total kaputtes Save System und wenn man seine Mission neustartet fängt man von *ganz* Anfang wieder an
und muss nochmal komplett alles über sich ergehen lassen + inkl nicht abbrechbare minutenlange Cutscenes.
Das fordert den Spielspaß oh jaaa 

Ach nein ich liege falsch... ich würdige ja das toll designte Spielerlebnis nicht.
Das ist der Grund warum ich aufgehört habe zu spielen.

Sorry aber ein besseres Speichersystem ist heutzutage nicht zu viel verlangt als dieser Crap den man bei LA Noir bekommt.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du kannst dieses Thema noch so sehr durchkauen mir gehts um die logische Schlussfolgerung dass ein Spiel zum spielen da ist.
> Welches Ziel die Hersteller mit ihrem "Produkt" erreichen möchten ist mir in erster Linie egal weil ich mir ein Spiel kaufe um es zu spielen.
> Du kannst noch so sehr den "geistigen" Wert den die heiligen Entwickler in den Himmel loben,
> denn letztendlich sind es immer noch Spiele.


Das ist keine Logik, das ist Dogmatismus. Du verteidigst nichts als eine leere Worthülse....



> Und wenn ein "Spiel" seinen Zweck erst erfüllen kann wenn ich nicht die Steuerung übernehme dann ist es in meinen Augen
> ein Designfehler.


Es gibt nicht EIN Spiel oder DAS Spiel. Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Spielen mit vielen verschiedenen Elementen und Leveln der Interaktion. Du sprichst Titeln wie Max Payne 3 aber fast das Existenzrecht ab, nur weil es nicht deiner Definition eines Spiels entspricht, was schlicht lächerlich ist....und da sind wir wieder dabei, dass du aus deiner persönlichen Meinung irgendwelche angeblich allgemeingültigen Fakten ableiten willst..... 



> Sorry aber ich könnte dir nen Link geben wo ein Youtuber alle Cutscenes aus Max Payne 3 zu einem Film zusammenschneidet der
> über 3 1/2 Stunden geht. Ich habe für das Spiel 11 Stunden gebraucht aber effektiv nur knappe 7 Stunden gespielt?
> Was habe ich die restliche Zeit gemacht? Ach jaaa... ich konnte auf den Bildschirm starren und warten bis ich endlich spielen durfte..


Wie ich schon sagte, dass muss dir nicht gefallen. Jeder hat seinen persönlichen Geschmack. 



> Genau deswegen hab ich ja Max Payne 3 bzw. LA Noir hier explizit drauf angesprochen wenn du dir einer meiner Beiträge
> genauer durchgelesen hättest! Denn ich habe in keiner einzigen Review etwas schlechtes darüber gelesen.
> Einzig und allein Game One hat ein paar schlechte Sachen aufgezählt aber sonst war stille..


Dann sind daran aber die Magazine schuld und nicht Rockstar.....

Ist zwar legitim aber keine Schwäche des Spiels? Du stimmst mir zu und trotzdem verteidigst du es? 
Ja klar schön auf die Spieler abwälzen [/Quote]
Was wird auf den Spieler abgewälzt??? Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, hast du einfach Pech gehabt. Es gibt aber durchaus Leute wie mich, denen es gefällt. Warum soll es also eine Schwäche sein?



> Rockstar schafft es nicht interessante Charaktere ins Spiel einzubauen, lässt die Story erst am Schluss von der Leine, serviert die erste
> Spielhälfte den dümmsten Protagonisten den ich je gespielt habe und haut alle 5 min eine neue Cutscene raus.. Wer ist schuld?


Also zum einen sind die Charaktere in Max Payne 3 interessanter als das, was man in vielen anderen Shootern vorgesetzt bekommt. Und gerade Max Payne selbst wird gut eingefangen. Der Typ stellt sich wirklich ein wenig blöde an, allerdings ist er zu Beginn des Spiels praktisch auch dauerblau. An der ein oder anderen Stelle fand ich die Story dann aber auch ein wenig aufgesetzt und die Entscheidungen wenig nachvollziehbar, aber das ist ja eine ganz andere Baustelle. Das hat nichts mit der Inszenierung zu tun sondern mit der Qualität de Skriptes....



> Na klar der doofe doofe Käufer der solch ein Werk nicht würdigt und Reviews heutzutage ja
> total ehrlich sind (Diablo 3 über 90% *hust hust*)  Whatever...


Auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst: es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die D3 mögen (ich persönlich gehöre nicht unbedingt dazu).....



> Hab ich oben erklärt dass ich diesen Punkt in nahezu keiner Review herauslesen konnte. Warum? Weil dieser Punkt
> einfach nicht sichtbar kritisiert wurde.


Hm, das ist natürlich schlecht. Aber dafür kann (wie oben schon geschrieben) Rockstar ja herzlich wenig....



> LA Noir hat ein total kaputtes Save System und wenn man seine Mission neustartet fängt man von *ganz* Anfang wieder an
> und muss nochmal komplett alles über sich ergehen lassen + inkl nicht abbrechbare minutenlange Cutscenes.
> Das fordert den Spielspaß oh jaaa
> 
> ...


Das Speichersystem ist auch eine andere Baustelle (wie das Skript in Max Payne 3).....ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich das Speichersystem für gut befunden habe. Außerdem habe ich auch gar nichts gegen überspringbare Zwischensequenzen, ganz im Gegenteil......nur ist in LA Noire kaum eine wirkliche Zwischensequenz vorhanden....


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

Ich will ja nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, aber mit dem Topic hat diese Diskussion auch nichts mehr zu tun 
Wenn ich kurz meinen Senf dazu geben darf, würde ich vorschlagen, oder es als sehr begrüßenswert finden, das genau auf dieses "Problem", oder gewollten Teil des Spiels in Tests eingegangen wird. Ich meine damit nicht, das es bewertet werden soll, denn wie LC sagt gibt es durchaus Spieler, die so etwas gerne spielen... sondern das im Testergebnis kurz erwähnt wird, wie oft man sich mit Cutscenes und Frage/Antwort-Spielchen befassen muss und vor allem (für mich besonders wichtig) ob diese sich unterbrechen lassen oder nicht.

In einem gewissen Rahmen können Cutscenes usw. ein Spiel bereichern, nimmt das aber Überhand, trifft so ein Spiel nur noch den Geschmack einer bestimmten Spielergruppe (nicht abwertend gemeint!!) 
Darüber würde ich mir im Vorfeld bessere Aufklärung wünschen, ich spiele zwar wirklich gerne Rollenspiele, aber wenn ich mir am Zuschaun oder Antwortklicken bin, vergeht mir schnell die Freude. 
In diesem Fall bin ich der Meinung von Doomkeeper wenn er sagt, er kaufe sich ein Spiel um zu spielen, wolle er einen Film schauen, dann schaue er einen Film.

Für mich wäre es daher sehr wertvoll, würde darauf in Tests *wertungsfrei* eingegangen werden, einfach damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, ob es sich noch in einem für mich erträglichen Rahmen hält, oder ich besser die Finger davon lasse. Was aber jetzt um Himmels willen nicht bedeuten muss, das das Spiel schlecht ist, darum auch wertungsfrei!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Ab und an meine ich auch, dass die PCG in einigen Test auf nicht abzubrechende Cutscenes hinweist.

Persönlich stört mich sowas wie eben in "L.A. Noir", wenn man an einer bestimmten Stelle scheitert (oder vom Großstadtverkehr überfahren wird... ja, ist mir dort ungewöhnlich oft passiert ), man vom letzten Startpunkt neu beginnt und wieder dieselbe 2-minütige Sequenz abgespielt bekommt, die sich partout nicht abbrechen lässt. Auch wenn der Crashlord meinte dass das ginge:
Ich hab das Spiel mit Gamepad gespielt, versucht, darüber die Videos zu überspringen... Über die Tastatur... Ging nicht !

Und sowas nervt tierisch. Wenn ich mir dagegen andere Spiele wie "Assassins Creed 3" oder jüngst "Star Trek - The Game" anschaue, dort ist das eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Es muss zum Standard gehören, kurze wie lange Zwischensequenzen (ob Ingame oder CGI, spielt hier keine Rolle) jederzeit überspringen zu dürfen. Selbst von bildschönen Cutscenes hat man sich nach der x-ten Wiederholung früher oder später satt gesehen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. August 2013)

Wie oft noch? Man kann in LA Noire die Zwischensequenzen überspringen und, als Bonbon, sogar die Actionsequenzen überspringen, nämlich wenn man dreimal scheitert.

Was will man denn noch?


----------



## realShauni (21. August 2013)

Topic:
Finde ich sehr gut, ist vor allem auch eine gute Möglichkeit falls man mal das Problem hat und ein SPiel, aus welchen Grund auch immer, nicht auf dem eigenen Rechner funtktioniert wieder zurückgeben kann.

Offtopic:
Bei MP3 fand ich die Zwischensequenzne auch nervig vor allem weil MP ja ein Actiospiel ist und minutenlange Filme passen da einfach nicht so recht rein. Bei LA Noire waren sie super! Es ist ein Adventure und da sind Zwischensequenzen absolut gang und gebe und das schon seit den Urzeiten, viele Adventure Urgesteine sind auch so aufgebaut.

Ernsthaft, wer regt sich denn bitte über Zwischensequenzen in Adventures auf? Regt sich doch auch keiner auf das es in einem Actionspiel Waffen gibt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wer regt sich denn bitte über Zwischensequenzen in Adventures auf? Regt sich doch auch keiner auf das es in einem Actionspiel Waffen gibt


 *hust*
Wie oft kommt es denn in Adventures vor, dass du dir Zwischensequenzen wiederholt anschauen musst ? Mal abgesehen von Adventures, wo der Protagonist evtl. sterben kann ?


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Wie oft kommt es denn in Adventures vor, dass du dir Zwischensequenzen wiederholt anschauen musst ? Mal abgesehen von Adventures, wo der Protagonist evtl. sterben kann ?


 
LA Noire ist KEIN Adventure......


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LA Noire ist KEIN Adventure......


Also LA Noire ist für mich schon ein Action Adventure, allerdings mit Fokus auf einer epischen Geschichte und tollen Charakteren, nicht unbedingt den Rätseln bzw. Actioneinlagen. Die sind eher Mittel zum Zweck. 

Schlussendlich liegt es an dir, ob du ein 'top rating' bei den Missionen haben willst, Lob kassierst oder eher zusammengeschissen wirst. Die Geschichte geht weiter und selbst die Actionszenen lassen sich überspringen.

Aus dem Grund ganz eindeutig "Action Adventure", mit mehr Adventure als Action ( R* sprach selbst von einem Actionanteil von ~20% )!


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also LA Noire ist für mich schon ein Action Adventure, allerdings mit Fokus auf einer epischen Geschichte und tollen Charakteren, nicht unbedingt den Rätseln bzw. Actioneinlagen. Die sind eher Mittel zum Zweck.
> 
> Schlussendlich liegt es an dir, ob du ein 'top rating' bei den Missionen haben willst, Lob kassierst oder eher zusammengeschissen wirst. Die Geschichte geht weiter und selbst die Actionszenen lassen sich überspringen.
> 
> Aus dem Grund ganz eindeutig "Action Adventure", mit mehr Adventure als Action ( R* sprach selbst von einem Actionanteil von ~20% )!


 Naja, ich hab den Eindruck "Adventure" wird von manchen (wie vom sauerlandboy) eher in das "Point-and-Click" Korsett gepresst bzw. es werden Dinge erwartet, die LA Noire gar nicht erfüllen kann und will. Für mich persönlich ist LA Noire einfach ein interaktiver Noir-Krimi, das beschreibt es meiner Meinung nach am besten (und damit läuft der Titel auch mehr oder weniger außerhalb der Konkurrenz, da mir kein vergleichbarer Titel einfällt). Ob man das jetzt Action-Adventure nennen mag? Vielleicht, aber ich finde das eher kontraproduktiv, da mit den ganzen Genres und Kategorien viel zu viel verknüpft wird und jeder andere Erwartungen und Vorstellungen hat....

Das stört mich auch immer, wenn vom nächsten RPG gesprochen wird. Der eine erwartet dann ein (modernes) Spiel ala Witcher und der andere ein (Old-School) Spiel ala Baldurs Gate, die sich völlig unterschiedlich spielen. Und einer der beiden ist auf alle Fälle enttäuscht, wenn seine Erwartungen an ein RPG nicht erfüllt werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, aber mit dem Topic hat diese Diskussion auch nichts mehr zu tun ...


Das war bereits schon bei dem L.A. Noire Zickenkrieg nicht mehr der Fall.


----------

